# QR25DE ENGINE VS QR25



## dracmono (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

My Nissan Xtrail 2003 engine just broke down, it is a 2.5L QR25DE engine, i can't seem to find it anywhere, does the Altima 2.5L QR25 engine fit?

Does anyone no if its the same motor on these cars, any help would be gladly appreciated,

Thanks

Carlos


----------

